# 60% Change on rain on Sunday turned beautiful with 5 Pompanos



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

*60% Chance of rain on Sunday turned beautiful with 5 Pompanos*

We took a chance and went fishing Sunday even though there was 60% chance of rain. Lines baited up and in the water around 8:00 AM. First fish landed was a pompano within first 15 minutes. Then about 4 catfish in a row. Conditions were really rough with a strong current. Next was a blue runner and a couple more Pompanos. Had a couple nice hits and misses and then got a blue fish. After lunch got a two more Pompanos, another blue runner and catfish. Wind and surf picked up even more and run out of bait so we called it a day. Finished with 5 pompanos, 2 blue runners, 1 blue fish, and 7 catfish. Thanks JC for a great day!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice catch do you paddle your baits out or cast? Also do you use a Carolina rig? I've wanted to do some surf fishing when my kids are playing on shore just haven't had any luck.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. We were across street. Mid day. Not much action!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice catch! 
Good job on ignoring the weather man.... lol.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

New2ThaSport said:


> Nice catch do you paddle your baits out or cast? Also do you use a Carolina rig? I've wanted to do some surf fishing when my kids are playing on shore just haven't had any luck.


I cast my bait using sand fleas or shrimp. No I don't use Carolina rigs, just my own.

Thanks....Keep on Fishin.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

fishin for pompanos said:


> I cast my bait using sand fleas or shrimp. No I don't use Carolina rigs, just my own.
> 
> Thanks....Keep on Fishin.


Fishing for pomanos,

I make my own rigs as well. I Always use the orange beads on mine, but what I was wondering is if you prefer to use the colored floats that come on the store bought ones. DO you think these help or hurt? It seems when I have the floats the fish strike those more. Just wondering your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

coastie83 said:


> Fishing for pomanos,
> 
> I make my own rigs as well. I Always use the orange beads on mine, but what I was wondering is if you prefer to use the colored floats that come on the store bought ones. DO you think these help or hurt? It seems when I have the floats the fish strike those more. Just wondering your opinion. Thanks.


I'm glad to hear that you tie your own rigs. Over the years I have tried many different combos with and with out floats. I have had more success with the floats and I think the floats help. Thanks for asking.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice work man. I work with one of your buddies who showed me some of your pics a couple weeks ago and it seems you are still giving them hell


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

I too tie my own surf rigs. I use 20 or 30lb floro and tie 2 dropper loops in it and attach a 1/0 Owner circle hook to each loop and usually use an orange bead above each hook. Been working pretty well for me. I pre-tie about 10 of them all with hooks and swivels and put them in their own zip-loc baggies. This way, I'm never having to make rigs on the fly. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

+1 on the pre-made rigs in baggies.


----------

